# Need new end links with coilover?



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

About to splurge on some coilovers (Finally!!) and was just wondering if new sway bar end links are needed. Whiteline makes a nice set of adjustable ones or some suggestions are more than welcome. Thanks! 🖖


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Needed? No.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> About to splurge on some coilovers (Finally!!) and was just wondering if new sway bar end links are needed. Whiteline makes a nice set of adjustable ones or some suggestions are more than welcome. Thanks! 🖖


If you are gonna roll lowered, I would suggest you do get the Whitelines or Eibachs or whatever brand of adjustable. I have the Whitelines and they cured an issue with the sway bar rubbing. I almost have them maxxed out.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

I don't think you need them but I would recommend them. I went with ZZP's but the others mentioned before are great options as well.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

15CruzeTD said:


> I don't think you need them but I would recommend them. I went with ZZP's but the others mentioned before are great options as well.


Didnt think of ZZP. Im buying a lot of other stuff from them, so I may as well get those. LOL Thanks. 🖖


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Well, the new coilovers came with adjustable end links, so I wont need those. Will I need new camber bolts or will there be enough adjustment with the stock ones? Im guessing new bolts? Thanks for the tips, btw. 🖖


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Well, the new coilovers came with adjustable end links, so I wont need those. Will I need new camber bolts or will there be enough adjustment with the stock ones? Im guessing new bolts? Thanks for the tips, btw. 🖖


I went about two years or so without them, but ended up putting them on. For $25 I would just put them on.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I recommend upgrading with the new coilover install!


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Just did the front. You definitely need to use the adjustable end links. The factory ones are too long. 🖖


----------

